# [erledigt] mpd not responding

## buthus

Hallo Leute,

hab seit kurzem das Problem, das anscheinend mein mpd nicht richtig startet.

Falls ich den als root starte, kommt folgende Meldung:

```
 mpd --verbose

binding to address for localhost

setFsCharset: fs charset is: UTF-8

setFsCharset: fs charset is: ISO-8859-1

reading DB

opening pid file

daemonized!

writing pid file
```

Nach etwas suchen hier im Forum habe ich den Tipp gefunden, "bind_to_adress" zu deaktivieren. Daraufhin habe ich dann folgende Einträge in der mpd.conf deaktiviert.

```
bind_to_address                 "localhost"

port                            "6600"

```

Dann habe ich noch gelesen, das man mpd ohne das ipv6 USE Flag kompilieren soll, brachte leider auch nichts.

Der nächste Punkt, währe die Fehlende Loopback Adresse, allerdings sieht es bei mir wie folgt aus:

```
ifconfig lo

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3128 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3128 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1614700 (1.5 Mb)  TX bytes:1614700 (1.5 Mb)

```

Das sollte doch stimmen, oder?

Gibt es sonst noch Vorschläge?

Vielen Dank!Last edited by buthus on Sat May 19, 2007 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## borsdel

moin,

habe mpd noch nie benutzt, aber wodran machst du fest, dass mpd nicht richtig startet?

btw: dein loopback ist in ordnung  :Smile: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

Danke! Ich denke das mpd nicht richtig startet, da weder das conky Plugin, noch ncmpc darauf zugreifen können. 

Fehlermeldung conky Plugin:

```
MPD not responding
```

Fehlermeldung ncmpc:

```
error [15]: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
```

----------

## borsdel

so, hab das mal kurz installiert (mpd, ncmpc, beides x86)

starten tu ich das über das init-script, aber nur mpd tut es auch. ich habe lediglich den pfad zu meiner mucke angepasst.

ncmpc greift problemlos drauf zu und startet die wiedergabe.

also, nicht weiter konfiguriert sollte ja mpd auf port 6600 lauschen. kannst du bitte einmal das mit 

```
netstat -a |grep -i LISTEN
```

 überprüfen?

mfg borsdel

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

wie gesagt das ging ja die ganze Zeit alles wunderbar, nur nach einem emerge -avuD world dann plötzlich nicht mehr. Leider weiß ich mal wieder nicht was alles emerged wurde...

```
netstat -a |grep -i LISTEN
```

ergibt folgendes:

```
 netstat -a |grep -i LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:nfs                   *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:42180                 *:*                    LISTEN  

 tcp        0      0 *:netbios-ssn           *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 localhost:50359         *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:microsoft-ds          *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:7741                  *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:44863                 *:*                     LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 *:42847                 *:*                     LISTEN      

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14030  /tmp/orbit-cyberdyne/linc-247e-0-583eacd6cb2fb

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10009  /dev/log

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14036  /tmp/orbit-cyberdyne/linc-242a-0-5a4e9d11e4b4e

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     15337  /tmp/orbit-cyberdyne/linc-2533-0-45ab89e7ec6fb

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14143  /tmp/orbit-cyberdyne/linc-248c-0-b7b92ee1cc52

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14161  /tmp/orbit-cyberdyne/linc-2491-0-603bf7a433883

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14256  /tmp/orbit-cyberdyne/linc-249d-0-29a6ada9d696d

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14660  /tmp/orbit-cyberdyne/linc-24ce-0-78bf8390692c9

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10275  /tmp/.font-unix/fs-1

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     11998  /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     19697  /tmp/orbit-cyberdyne/linc-29c4-0-437b10d79eb09

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     11501  /var/run/cups/cups.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     12374  /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13853  @/tmp/dbus-yXAHyFayFG

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     11867  /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     12002  /var/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0/socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14281  @/tmp/dbus-YOHvyInUma

LISTEN
```

----------

## borsdel

und npd läuft? normalerweise müsste ein zeile 

```
tcp        0      0 localhost:6600          *:*                     LISTEN
```

auftauchen.

versuch doch vielleicht nochmal auf den port zu binden.

----------

## buthus

Hi,

hab beides versucht. Ohne bind und mit. Aber da tut sich nichts. Irgendwas stört. Könntest Du bitte mal Deine Ausgabe posten, wenn Du mpd wie folgt startest

```
mpd --verbose
```

 ?

----------

## borsdel

```
mpd --verbose

binding to address for localhost

setFsCharset: fs charset is: UTF-8

reading DB

opening pid file

daemonized!

writing pid file

```

hast du irgendwie iptables zu laufen?

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

ich habe nur ne Firewall auf dem Router. 

Seltsam das ganze...[/code]

----------

## borsdel

also mein vorschlag

```
rm /etc/mpd.conf && emerge mpd
```

auch die meldungen nach beim installieren anschaun, danach wieder den music-path anpassen - und vielleicht geht wieder alles  :Wink: 

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

das hatte ich ja auch schon 3 mal gemacht. Aber ich habe nun endlich den Fehler gefunden. 

Ein einfaches auskommentieren der folgenden Zeile hat geholfen:

```
#user                            "mpd"
```

Bitte nicht schlagen.....   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

----------

## borsdel

na ist doch schön das es wieder läuft. und nen überschreiben der config hätte es auch behoben.

mfg borsdel

----------

